

Treatment of childhood schizophrenia with LSD and Psilocybin - bobbin
http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://omploader.org/vNDFzdw

======
qq66
I wonder what things we do today will seem totally ridiculous in 50 years'
time?

------
aneth
As troubled as I am about giving children LSD, those are some fascinating
accounts and the treatment seems to be effective.

~~~
ilkhd2
Have not read the paper yet, but, ironically, according to some scientists,
initially LSD was thought to be psychosis inducing drug, useful for teaching
medical students about inner world of mentally ill people.

